# Weep holes



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

How do you guys deal with vinyl siding weep holes that discharge endless amounts of crap when pressure washing? 

I've ran into a couple houses that actually stain the white vinyl. Usually I'll just wash as good as possible and come back later to clean by hand. Any one else have a better solution?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Probably not better but what I do is after pressure washing the house, start around it again rinsing with just the water hose. The low pressure rinses off the crap running down the house (melted mud dauber nests under siding,etc) without causing more to come out. 
That usually works pretty well though sometimes I still have to go back later and touch it up.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Sometimes it can't be avoided but the best safeguard is to apply your soap as perpendicular to the surface as you can. Same when you rinse. 

If you get a few that keep running, stop spraying and either start another side or wait it out then hit the spots a few times with quick bursts. If they dry and leave a stain, you can use F-13 to brush them away.


----------

